#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  Γιατί να μην με ψηφίσετε!

## Xάρης

Σε προηγούμενα θέματα ανέπτυξα εν συντομία κάποια επιχειρήματα:α) γιατί να ψηφίσουμε στις εκλογές του ΤΕΕ και 
β) γιατί να επιλέξουμε την ΕλΕΜ.Θα περίμενα και από άλλες παρατάξεις να τοποθετηθούν και να αναπτύξουν τα επιχειρήματά τους γιατί να επιλέξουμε εκείνες και όχι κάποια άλλη. Να γίνει μια αντιπαράθεση απόψεων και επιχειρημάτων.
Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν έγινε, όχι τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής, όχι εδώ.

Ξεκινώντας λοιπόν από το γενικό (εκλογές ΤΕΕ) και καταλήγοντας στο ειδικό (επιλογή ΕλΕΜ) θα κλείσω με το παρόν θέμα στο οποίο θα σας πω γιατί να *μην* με επιλέξετε αν τελικά ψηφίσετε και αν επιλέξετε το ψηφοδέλτιο της ΕλΕΜ με το οποίο κατεβαίνω ως υποψήφιος στο κεντρικό (Αθήνα) και στο περιφερειακό τμήμα της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας (Θεσσαλονίκη).

1) Η σύζυγος θα σας είναι ευγνώμων! Σίγουρα θα προτιμούσε τον χρόνο που θα αφιερώσω στο ΤΕΕ, αν τυχόν εκλεγώ, να τον αφιερώσω στην οικογένεια.

2) Πρώτη φορά βάζω υποψηφιότητα και δεν είμαι γνώστης των διαδικασιών στα όργανα του ΤΕΕ, τώρα μαθαίνω. Αυτό δεν με δικαιολογεί, θα έπρεπε όλοι μας να γνωρίζουμε και τα όργανα και τις διαδικασίες.

3) Αν περιμένετε να σας παρέχω "εξυπηρετήσεις" διότι είστε φίλοι μου ή συνεργάτες μου, φοβάμαι ότι θα σας απογοητεύσω.

4) Δεν έχω σταθερές απόψεις! Δεν φοβάμαι να αλλάξω θέση αν πεισθώ για το ορθό των επιχειρημάτων του συνομιλητή μου. Σταθερές αρχές έχω. Κι αυτές συνοψίζονται στηνi) τοποθέτηση των εξυπηρετούμενων συμφερόντων με την εξής σειρά: κοινωνία -> συντεχνία (μηχανικοί) -> οικογένεια -> άτομο και όχι το αντίστροφο
ii) τήρηση των δημοκρατικών αρχών (αρχή της πλειοψηφίας, του διαλόγου και της ελεύθερης έκφρασης άνευ λογοκρισίας στα πλαίσια πάντα της ευπρέπειας)
iii) ελεύθερη βούληση του κάθε ατόμου που αποφασίζει βάσει των προσωπικών του αρχών, αξιών και κρίσης
5) Τις θέσεις μου σε κάποια ζητήματα που μας αφορούν ως μηχανικούς τις έχω αναπτύξει σε άλλα θέματα στο eMichanikos.gr και πρόσφατα και στο παρελθόν. 
Μία απ' αυτές, βασική για μένα, είναι η εξής: Είμαι υπέρ της ύπαρξης του ΤΕΕ, αλλά θεωρώ ότι πρέπει η εγγραφή σ' αυτό να είναι προαιρετική, ανεξάρτητα αν το ΤΕΕ θα εξακολουθεί να χορηγεί επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα. (αρχή: ελεύθερη βούληση)
Επίσης, μέλη του ΤΕΕ θα πρέπει να είναι όλοι οι μηχανικοί ΠΕ και ΤΕ, ειδικά όταν τα ΤΕΙ έχουν, καλώς ή κακώς δεν το εξετάζω, ενταχθεί στην ανώτατη εκπαίδευση.
Ακόμη, υποστηρίζω την κατάργηση όλων των φόρων/εισφορών υπέρ τρίτων, εκτός του 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ και του 3% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ κ.λπ., γεγονός που δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στα ΤΕΕ, ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Είμαι υπέρ της ελεύθερης δημιουργίας και ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων αρκεί να υπάρχει αξιολόγηση και έλεγχος της λειτουργίας τους. Αυτό δεν αντικρούει το γεγονός ότι είμαι υπέρ της δημόσιας και δωρεάν ποιοτικής τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, (στο ΑΠΘ σπούδασα) κάτι που θεωρώ ότι δεν ισχύει προς το παρόν.
Πολλές απ' αυτές τις θέσεις θα σας βρουν αντίθετους, αλλά δεν φοβάμαι να τις εκθέσω ούτε επιθυμώ να σας φέρω προ εκπλήξεων.

6) Είμαι βέβαιος ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί συνάδελφοι, παλιότεροι και πιο έμπειροι ή πιο νέοι και ορεξάτοι, με τις ίδιες αρχές και αξίες που πρεσβεύω, καλύτεροι εμού για την εκπροσώπηση των μηχανικών στα συλλογικά μας όργανα.

7) Θεωρώ εαυτόν sui generis (ιδιόρρυθμο). Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και θετικό σε μια εποχή ιδιόρρυθμων καταστάσεων, αλλά μάλλον για τους περισσότερους είναι επιχείρημα για να μην με ψηφίσετε!  :Γέλιο:

----------


## CFAK

Χάρη, συγχαρητήρια για τις ψήφους που πήρες.
Είναι ακατανόητη η προσκόλληση της πλειοψηφίας σε κατεστημένες και ανεπαρκείς παρατάξεις...
Τι άλλο πρέπει να υποστεί ο κλάδος των μηχανικών ώστε να καταλάβει?

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου αλλά *τα συγχαρητήρια αξίζουν οι συνάδελφοι που προσήλθαν στις κάλπες για να ψηφίσουν.*
Δυστυχώς, μόνο το 30% προσήλθε στις κάλπες. Το *70% απείχε*! (~32.000 ψήφισαν το 2013, όταν στις εκλογές του 2010 ψήφισαν ~41.000)
Γεγονός που το κατανοώ μεν (απογοήτευση, έλλειψη προσδοκιών), το θεωρώ όμως αδικαιολόγητο.

Βεβαίως, η *ΕλΕΜ* με την οποία συμμετείχα στις εκλογές *έχει τεράστια ευθύνη*.
Αποτύχαμε (και εγώ προσωπικά) να *εμπνεύσουμε*, να δώσουμε *ελπίδα* ότι έστω κάτι μπορεί να αλλάξει.

Κερδισμένος της αποχής, ποιος άλλος, ο κομματισμός!
Όσοι επιθυμούν η αποχή να φτάσει και στο 90% και αν γίνεται να ψηφίζουν ακόμα και μόνοι τους.
Όσοι επιθυμούν να διατηρηθεί το σημερινό status quo.

Αν και με χαροποιεί το γεγονός ότι η ΕλΕΜ αύξησε τα ποσοστά της κατά *45%* πανελλαδικά, ότι στην αντιπροσωπεία της Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας μας αναδείξατε με την ψήφο σας σε 2η δύναμη (έστω και για μία μόνο ψήφο), αισθάνομαι θλίψη γιατί αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι τελικά δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τίποτα σ' αυτήν τη χώρα.

Ακόμα και σε εκλογές ενός επιμελητηρίου (ΤΕΕ) στις οποίες λογικά δεν έχουν καμία θέση οι κομματικές παρατάξεις, καταφέρνουν αυτές να λάβουν το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των ψήφων.
Θα μου πείτε αυτές έχουν από πίσω ολόκληρους κομματικούς μηχανισμούς, 
με χρηματοδότηση (που έχει δοθεί και από την Τράπεζα Αττικής!),μισθωτούς υπαλλήλους,τεράστιες λίστες με emails και κινητά τηλέφωνα,δυνατότητα και θέληση να μοιράζουν θέσεις σε δημόσιους οργανισμούς, δημόσια έργα με απευθείας αναθέσεις και "κατεπείγουσες" διαδικασίες
και πολλά ακόμα "όπλα" έναντι κάποιων ρομαντικών που πάνε κόντρα στο ρεύμα.

Φυσικά, ως καλοί μαχητές δεν τα παρατάμε.
Θα συνεχίσουμε τον αγώνα, θα προωθήσουμε τις θέσεις μας, από την καλύτερη θέση που μας δίνει το 9,50% στην κεντρική αντιπροσωπεία σε σχέση με το 6,50% του 2010.
Θα συνεχίσουμε να στεκόμαστε δίπλα στον ελεύθερο επαγγελματία, με σεμινάρια, ενημέρωση, χρήσιμα προγράμματα κ.λπ..

Από εδώ και πέρα έχουμε ευθύνη να οργανωθούμε ως ΕλΕΜ ακόμα καλύτερα και πιο δημοκρατικά, τομέας στον οποίο υστερούμε ως μια παράταξη πέρα από κομματικές ομπρέλες που ξεκίνησε ως μια μικρή παρέα ρομαντικών πριν 10 χρόνια και σήμερα γιγαντώθηκε αυτή η παρέα και χρειάζεται να περάσει στην επόμενη φάση, αυτή της καλά οργανωμένης παράταξης με καταστατικό, δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και οργάνωση σε όλους τους τομείς ώστε να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα στις επόμενες εκλογές του 2016 να διεκδικήσουμε ακόμα καλύτερη θέση, γιατί όχι την πρωτιά.

Αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός. Σκοπός είναι να λύσουμε τα προβλήματά μας. Με τρόπο δίκαιο και σύμφωνα με τη θέληση της πλειοψηφίας, σεβόμενοι τις επιθυμίες και τα δικαιώματα της μειοψηφίας. Όπως δηλαδή πρέπει να λειτουργούμε σε μια δημοκρατία.
Για μένα προσωπικά, *υπερασπιζόμενοι το δικαίωμα της ελεύθερης βούλησης*.

----------


## XXX

Tελικά Χάρη βγήκες ;
O *** από την Αce Hellas βγήκε.

----------


## Civilian

Χάρη αν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα θα σε ψήφιζα να είσαι σίγουρος. Δεν έχω ξανά "διαβάσει" άνθρωπο με τόσο συγκροτημένη σκέψη και σε διαβάζω εδώ και χρόνια. Δεν θεωρώ πως η αποτυχία είναι προσωπική αποτυχία, αλλά ούτε και της ΕλΕΜ. Το κακό ακόμα και με αυτές τις εκλογές είναι ότι οι πρώην πασπίτες, δαπίτες κτλ κατεβάζουν τους γνωστούς ψηφοφόρους τους, που ψηφίζουν χωρίς να ξέρουν τι και πως, όπως κάνανε και ως φοιτητές.. Το άσχημο είναι πως αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι όπως εσύ απογοητεύονται και χάνονται..

----------


## Xάρης

Τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών του ΤΕΕ (2013) μπορείτε να τα δείτε ΕΔΩ.

Η *ΕλΕΜ* έλαβε για την Κεντρική Αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ, *2.830 ψήφους*, ποσοστό *9,38%*, αυξάνοντας τη δύναμή της κατά 45% σε σχέση με τις εκλογές του 2010. Κατατάσσεται στην *4η θέση*.

Στην Αντιπροσωπεία της Περιφέρειας Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας κατατάσσεται στη *2η θέση* με ποσοστό *16,16%* και *753 ψήφους*. (για μία ψήφο πέρασε την ΔΗΣΥΜ που έλαβε 752)

Προσωπικά, έλαβα:
Αντιπροσωπεία της Περιφέρειας Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας: *108 ψήφους* (*11ος*) εκλέγονται *7 από την ΕλΕΜ* οι εξής:Αντιβαλίδης Παναγιώτης (348)
Γρηγοριάδης Βασίλης (166)
Νάνος Ιωάννης (165)
Πετρίδης Πασχάλης (162)
Αργυρόπουλος Αριστείδης-Άρης (143)
Λεοντάρης Κωνσταντίνος (136)
Ζέρβας Κωνσταντίνος (129)
Κεντρική Αντιπροσωπεία του ΤΕΕ: *84 ψήφους* (*10ος*) εκλέγονται *4 από την ΕλΕΜ* οι εξής:Αντιβαλίδης Παναγιώτης (398)
Νάνος Ιωάννης (160)
Γρηγοριάδης Βασίλειος (134)
Ζέρβας Κωνσταντίνος (114)
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τα καλά σου λόγια φίλε μου αν και υπερβάλλεις.
Να ευχηθώ και από τούτο το φόρουμ, καλή δύναμη σ' όλους τους συναδέλφους που εκλέγονται.

Βεβαίως, *με τις εκλογές δεν σταματά η συμμετοχή μας στα κοινά.* Ρόλος όλων των μηχανικών, είτε εκλέγονται είτε δεν εκλέγονται, να καταγράφουν τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν, να τα προωθούν στη διοίκηση, να προτείνουν λύσεις, να ενημερώνουν τους συναδέλφους τους και να ελέγχουν τη διοίκηση για τις πράξεις και τις παραλείψεις της.

----------

